# Kobe in D?



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I saw this on a dallas news article this morning. People argued if Kobe would be a good fit in Dallas. 

The trade would go like this 

Walker and Fin for Kobe 

in a sign and trade.

Would you guys take this or rather keep Fin and Toine.

I personally would take this deal.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

You have got to be kidding. If Kobe walked up to Jerry Buss and defiantly said: "I don't want to be here no matter what," and NO other team in the league wanted Kobe but the Mavs I'd MAYBE go for a Dirk and Finley trade, but Finley and WALKER? :no: I'd rather let Kobe walk and have his contract come off the books than to take that garbage in a trade.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> You have got to be kidding. If Kobe walked up to Jerry Buss and defiantly said: "I don't want to be here no matter what," and NO other team in the league wanted Kobe but the Mavs I'd MAYBE go for a Dirk and Finley trade, but Finley and WALKER? :no: I'd rather let Kobe walk and have his contract come off the books than to take that garbage in a trade.


Your bais for you players or hate towards ours doesn't let you see how well this trade would work out for the Lakers.

Looking at it now, Walker and Finley were born for the Triangle offense. Both can handle the ball and knock down the open three along with go inside. I actually wouldn't want this trade to go through because between Shaq, Walker, Finley, and who ever else that is enough experience and leadership to take a team of scrubs deep into the playoffs and actually put up a fight against Duncan and Co.

Kobe in Dallas sounds like a great idea for us but I think the Lakers end up with the better team in the end. We'd also have to give less PT to Howard and Daniels with Kobe here. The biggest thing is we don't address our need of some type of inside game.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Your bais for you players or hate towards ours doesn't let you see how well this trade would work out for the Lakers.
> ...


I highly doubt Phil Jackson will be back with the Lakers next season, so the triangle offense will be a non-issue. Finley is a good player but not anywhere near Kobe's level. Walker is a waste of size since most of the time all he wants to do his hang back and launch 3s (which he isn't even that good at). Plus, neither one of them play any defense whatsoever. It has nothing to do with me being biased or hating Maverick players. If the Lakers must trade Kobe they could do a lot better than this.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I love when people make statements like this.
Go back and look at Walker's stats. He didn't start shooting the 3 like crazy till he was allowed to by Jim O'Brien. Then he came to Nelson who kept changing his opinion on the matter but Walker didn't even lead the Mavericks in 3's this year.
Your opinion on his basketball is yours alone but don't start stateing in correct things about 3's if your not going to do your research.

Another thing you said that isn't true is that Finley and Walker don't play defense. That isn't true either. Walker kept Jermaine O'Neil to 3 points in last years playoffs in several quarters and Finley does a decent job of defending too.

Kobe wants out. At least in the Laker area because he is sick of being treated like crap while Shaq gets all the credit from the media because he stands in the paint for 48 minutes a game pushing people around.

I don't blame him at all. Kobe deserves some credit for the Lakers last 3 titles and it is shame that no one wants to give him any.
It seems like most Laker fans are ready to ship him out and that is a shame. The guy deserves more respect then that.

Kobe wants to go to a team where he can be the guy. In Dallas he would always be the Mavericks second best player to Dirk. At least in the minds of the fans. They worship his every move and if he doesn't get the most points or shots then watch out.









> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> I highly doubt Phil Jackson will be back with the Lakers next season, so the triangle offense will be a non-issue. Finley is a good player but not anywhere near Kobe's level. Walker is a waste of size since most of the time all he wants to do his hang back and launch 3s (which he isn't even that good at). Plus, neither one of them play any defense whatsoever. It has nothing to do with me being biased or hating Maverick players. If the Lakers must trade Kobe they could do a lot better than this.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Your opinion on his basketball is yours alone but don't start stateing in correct things about 3's if your not going to do your research.


Walker shot 27% from 3 this year. Naturally playing with all the offensive weapons he was this season would lead to a reduced number of 3s taken, but he still managed to jack up 305 of those bad boys. That's terrible, so don't act like I'm just making up stuff. Yeah, IN MY OPINION 27% from 3 isn't good. There,you happy now?

And about there defense, the core of this team has been together for quite some time, Dirk, Nash, Finley, Bradley, etc. If they hadn't I could even buy the argument that they're not used to playing D together which is why their D is bad, but that isn't the case. They just have a collection of guys who don't bring it on D; Finley and Walker included.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Walker shot 27% from 3 this year. Naturally playing with all the offensive weapons he was this season would lead to a reduced number of 3s taken, but he still managed to jack up 305 of those bad boys. That's terrible, so don't act like I'm just making up stuff. Yeah, IN MY OPINION 27% from 3 isn't good. There,you happy now?
> ...


Finley is actually a good defender. I don't know how you got the impression he wasn't. Before the last game between the Kings and Mavs I think it was Steve Kerr, I might be wrong but it was said, that said Fin is the best defender in Dallas. Which says quiet a bit because Howard and Daniels aren't scubs on D but at times they get a little lost on off the ball D.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I didn't disagree with you that he can't shoot the 3. What I said was that he doesn't stand around the 3 point line all game which is what you said. If you had actually watched the games you would know that.
Your making snap judgements about something he did the 2 years under Jim O'Brien that he never did under Pitino or this last year.
He shot the 3 when he was allowed too and when he was told not to he stopped.
Most of his 3's come when the time clock is winding down and the entire Dallas team would rarely take those shots but Walker did it during every game.
Sometimes even twice.

Your also wrong about defense and it is very obvious that you didn't watch this team on a daily basis.




> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Walker shot 27% from 3 this year. Naturally playing with all the offensive weapons he was this season would lead to a reduced number of 3s taken, but he still managed to jack up 305 of those bad boys. That's terrible, so don't act like I'm just making up stuff. Yeah, IN MY OPINION 27% from 3 isn't good. There,you happy now?
> ...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I didn't disagree with you that he can't shoot the 3. What I said was that he doesn't stand around the 3 point line all game which is what you said. If you had actually watched the games you would know that.
> Your making snap judgements about something he did the 2 years under Jim O'Brien that he never did under Pitino or this last year.
> He shot the 3 when he was allowed too and when he was told not to he stopped.
> ...


I don't have NBA league pass so of course I haven't seen every single Mav game, but I've seen plenty enough to know that Walker is in love with the 3 and has been for quite some time now. You don't shoot 300-something odd 3's only trying to beat the buzzer. And saying Finley is the best defender on the team is like saying Betty White is the youngest out of all the Golden Girls. Hell, Nash even admitted recently that the team doesn't even care about defense. What kind of a mentality is that??

But getting back to the original point here, I'm not trying to trash these guys. All I'm saying is a Kobe for Walker and Finley trade isn't fair to the Lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd do that deal any day!!!! 


 NOT!

Stop your pipe dreaming.:yes:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah all Walker is Jack up 3's yet somehow he's second in the team in rebounding and assists.

Finely isn't a good defender? Obviously you're clueless did you not see his game versus houston this year? He's the onlly reason dirk doesn't end up with a facial every three seconds.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I'd do that deal any day!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You can keep your rapist... IMO this trade is a waste because it still doesn't give us a big man. I would do it cause its f'in Kobe but we have Daniels and Howard. They are both solid youngsters who need PT.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

You don't watch the games but think you know what everone is doing?

To say that Walker and Finley don't play defense is not true. Both of them do. Will they ever be defensive player of the year, well no but both of them are decent defenders.
Walker did it last year against Jermaine O'Neil and during game 5 he harassed Webber so much in the first quarter he kept passing the ball (out of an asssist situation) due to the presure Walker was putting on him. The Mavericks went up 13 points till Walker went to the bench.

Walker averaged 10 rebounds a game in the playoffs and he was lucky to average 24 minutes a game. To say he does nothing else but stand at the 3 point line is untrue. Considering you admitted to not watching the Dallas games proves your just assuming a lot.



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't have NBA league pass so of course I haven't seen every single Mav game, but I've seen plenty enough to know that Walker is in love with the 3 and has been for quite some time now. You don't shoot 300-something odd 3's only trying to beat the buzzer. And saying Finley is the best defender on the team is like saying Betty White is the youngest out of all the Golden Girls. Hell, Nash even admitted recently that the team doesn't even care about defense. What kind of a mentality is that??
> ...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Maybe this:

Dallas gets
KOBE
FISHER

Lakers gets:
Finley
Walker
J. Howard

MAVS
nash/fisher
kobe/daniels
jamison
dirk/najera
F.A.

LAKERS
???
finley
howard
walker
shaq


----------



## Super B (May 9, 2004)

Well, anyway, I'd do it in a heartbeat if I was given that choice from the Lakers.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Maybe this:
> 
> Dallas gets
> ...


tough losing howard but i would do that trade tho


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If we get Fisher I won't be a Mavs fan. :hurl:


----------

